# EXCEL PHARMA orals!



## alphamale91 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi

Ive heard of excel injectables but just got handed their oral asked for winstrol 10mg but got handed the 50mg

Anyone ever tried their orals ?

My brother who tried their ripblend the pip was expected but the gains were noted in two weeks at 3 ml a week eod

Im only looking to try the winstrol just to look tighter temporarily at 100mg a day which probably is 80mg of stanozolol

Please leave feedback if you have tried excel


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So 100mg of it is only 80mg? Which magic hat did you pluck that from mate?


----------



## alphamale91 (Feb 8, 2014)

Which is PROBABLY 80mg ! lol emphasis on the probability.

Just in my opinion find it hard to believe that 50mg of winstrol be pressed into that diameter of the pill

And which ugl has ever really had 50mg of content in it without crumbling

Not to knock the lab because their injectable range well the rip from my brother and the sus 300 or 350 i think it was had great results better rated than the omnadren he tried in the past but of course various factors can make that a biased judgement


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

alphamale91 said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive heard of excel injectables but just got handed their oral asked for winstrol 10mg but got handed the 50mg
> 
> ...


As @IGotTekkers said, where do you get 80mg from lol? And while we're at it, why buy something and THEN go about finding out if it's any good. Oh, and 1ml eod isn't 3 ml a week.

Sorry, I think I may have got out the wrong side of bed this morning hahaha


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

alphamale91 said:


> Which is PROBABLY 80mg ! lol emphasis on the probability.
> 
> Just in my opinion find it hard to believe that 50mg of winstrol be pressed into that diameter of the pill
> 
> ...


What about 500mg in a paracetamol??


----------



## alphamale91 (Feb 8, 2014)

I dont know is it made by excel lmao


----------



## alphamale91 (Feb 8, 2014)

It works out better to say 3.5ml a week on average but it is 3ml week also

monday wednesday friday sunday = 4ml YES

tuesday thursday saturday = 3ml WE HAVE A WINNER


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Excel I have been using don't make orals as far as I know?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

alphamale91 said:


> I dont know is it made by excel lmao


No, but you're questioning whether 50mg can be pressed into a pill and claimed that a ugl couldn't do this without the pills crumbling. Does this mean that every 50mg anadrol pill by every ugl must be underdosed? Lol.


----------



## alphamale91 (Feb 8, 2014)

Well why buy a a new laptop that was i7 for arguments sake then ask about it ?

some people dont ask about it because there are reviews

are there reviews on excel orals

please do enlighten me

in dire need to be shown the right direction


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

alphamale91 said:


> It works out better to say 3.5ml a week on average but it is 3ml week also
> 
> monday wednesday friday sunday = 4ml YES
> 
> tuesday thursday saturday = 3ml WE HAVE A WINNER


It works out better to say 3.5ml a week but it is 3ml a week also? No, it is what it is and it's 3.5ml!!


----------



## alphamale91 (Feb 8, 2014)

Not at all not knowledgeable on pressing methods or what compounds mixing agents are used for the raw to be formed but in clear logic also in terms of $$

why would ten mg pills be so and so price then fifty mg pills be just about under double the price of the ten mg ?

as i cant mention prices it would be easier to elaborate the view

with winstrol oxys dbol fine lets say they are near enough 50mg !

with oxandrolone wow how much is the price per kilo on raws comparative to the others

you do the math and see how on earth is it possibnle to fit 50mg of anavar for the current prices retailers are selling them for (not end user re sellers who mug people off some can be nice lol)

not to mention why ugl labs woulld risk so much ie distribution levels and press machines and so forth just to make such little percentages

raws are cheap equipment can be cheap but top end filtering devices may not be cheap

but with all that into one factor ...... RISK is the price you pay for

when suppliers are losing in the tens of thousands in raw seizures

so you think they would dose 50mg happily when the raws are their golden niche


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Benchbum said:


> Excel I have been using don't make orals as far as I know?


I posted in your thread for gear check. You have excel labs same as me and your right I don't think they do orals, the OP has excel pharma


----------



## alphamale91 (Feb 8, 2014)

now lets not be childish

it is 3ml in one week and 4ml in the other week

considering that jab day is not missed

and if for arguments sake it is missed it will equate to a possibility of 3ml a week throughout cycle

WINNER


----------



## alphamale91 (Feb 8, 2014)

OP please do explain

Not into check with abreviations lol sorry

how are you finding their injectables?


----------



## alphamale91 (Feb 8, 2014)

This is what i thought i have been looking hell and back to find out has someone given me a replication

Because brother had a cardboard style paper in his injectable box with teh whole range listed

The oral has a paper leaflet

Maybe im one of the lucky or maybe unlucky ones to receive the first batch


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

alphamale91 said:


> Not at all not knowledgeable on pressing methods or what compounds mixing agents are used for the raw to be formed but in clear logic also in terms of $$
> 
> why would ten mg pills be so and so price then fifty mg pills be just about under double the price of the ten mg ?
> 
> ...


But you made no mention of the price of anavar raws before this. You were talking about the ability of a ugl pressing 50mg into such a small tab without it crumbling.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

alphamale91 said:


> now lets not be childish
> 
> it is 3ml in one week and 4ml in the other week
> 
> ...


Yes well done mate, you win lol...eod jabs is 3ml a week.

Edit: And just to be clear, did you really just start a post by saying "lets not be childish" and then finish that same post by saying "WINNER"?? Lol


----------



## alphamale91 (Feb 8, 2014)

you win also lolol

jokes aside have you used excel or any other new lab thats in the market?

i dont know which labs are banned from mentioning i know VEY... was

theres alota stuff floating around here ie IS or DEL but i cant say because im not sure which is banned


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

alphamale91 said:


> you win also lolol
> 
> jokes aside have you used excel or any other new lab thats in the market?
> 
> ...


No mate. There are plenty of well established labs out there with good reputations...why risk buying from a new lab you can't find any reviews for? You'll just have to try em and see mate, you should know if they're any good before too long


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

alphamale91 said:


> Which is PROBABLY 80mg ! lol emphasis on the probability.
> 
> Just in my opinion find it hard to believe that 50mg of winstrol be pressed into that diameter of the pill
> 
> ...


You have clearly never seen how small 50mg of a steroid powder is.

Take a normal cap and it doesn't even fill a 10th of it. Tabs are made using fillers otherwise they would not hold together at all


----------



## alphamale91 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thankyou for the input appreciated 

any reviews on excel ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

alphamale91 said:


> Which is PROBABLY 80mg ! lol emphasis on the probability.
> 
> Just in my opinion find it hard to believe that 50mg of winstrol be pressed into that diameter of the pill
> 
> ...


50mg is a tiny amount of powder. Its mixed with cellulouse fillers and binders and then pressed. I would imagine most ugl winny is what it says as like dbol the raw powder is cheap as mud.


----------



## alphamale91 (Feb 8, 2014)

are we allowed to state where to buy raws from here or not im assuming not?


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

me and the other roid heads have just recieved everything from thier oxys to winny to dbol from my source. as above pictured. looks very very pro like thiere oils. will have results by end of the week from all the sample users. il personaly be using the dbol. lucky bunch arnt we lol


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

What's the oils like?


----------



## leedw (Feb 12, 2013)

Like any lab there can be fakes, im guessing 2 of these are fake the left one has a good holographic label the others are paper and look like who ever put them on had dirty fingers lol

The 2 props had same batch no: but dif size vial and dif label lol


----------



## Wildebeast (Jun 7, 2010)

latsius said:


> me and the other roid heads have just recieved everything from thier oxys to winny to dbol from my source. as above pictured. looks very very pro like thiere oils. will have results by end of the week from all the sample users. il personaly be using the dbol. lucky bunch arnt we lol


Could you tell me what the tabs look like you have, I've got some of there anavar. Big white chunky tabs, no markings? Packaging etc looks pretty good.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Any more info on this lab been offered there anavar 50mg and TNT450


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> Any more info on this lab been offered there anavar 50mg and TNT450


Any1???.


----------

